# Was ist hier passiert?



## Jesco Peschutter (23. Februar 2022)

Gestern war ich im Raum Eckernförde an der Küste zum Meerforellenangeln. Gegen Abend habe ich einen anderen Watangler getroffen, der mich darauf aufmerksam machte, dass ein Teil einer großen Meerforelle im Spülsaum liegt. Ich bin zur beschriebenen Stelle gegangen und habe mir die Fischreste angeschaut. Eine Meerforelle war es nicht. Eher ein Teil von einem Karpfen oder Giebel. Was meint Ihr, wie dieser in die Ostsee kam? Ich vermute, dass ein Seeadler seine Beute aus einem der in der Nähe gelegenen Seen hier verlor. Habt Ihr andere Ideen? Und kann jemand den Fisch bestimmen?

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2022)

Ich schätze auch dass ein Vogel den Fisch da mit hin genommen hat.


----------



## Niklas32 (23. Februar 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich um einen Giebel. Dafür sprechen die gleich großen ovalen Schuppen und die farbliche Zweiteilung unter den Schuppen. Karpfen haben meines Erachtens nach größere Schuppen und die Brustflosse wäre etwas kräftiger und meist auch dunkler gefärbt. 

Die Theorie, dass der Fisch dort von einem Räuber hingeschleppt wurde, klingt für mich auf jeden Fall plausibel. Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, dass der Räuber eher ein Fuchs oder ein anderer Landräuber war. Für mich sehen die Ränder eher "sauber" abgebissen aus als mit einem Schnabel zerrupft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2022)

Fragt sich dann, wo hat der Fuchs den Giebel her?


----------



## Niklas32 (23. Februar 2022)

Tot am Ufer gefunden, natürlich nicht selbst gefangen


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (23. Februar 2022)

Vieleicht kommt er ja auch von Menschen. Am Strand hatten Vater und Sohn ein Lagerfeuer gemacht. Eventuell wollten sie den Fisch essen, hatten aber gemerkt, dass dieser nicht schmeckt und die Reste weggeworfen


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Tot am Ufer gefunden, natürlich nicht selbst gefangen



Fleisch und Kiemen sehen noch recht frisch aus.
Son gefundener Fisch, der erst dahin getragen wurde, würde vmtl. nicht so aussehen und welcher Fuchs schleppt so Appetithäppchen kilometerweit?

Ich halte die Vogeltheorie für am wahrscheinlichsten. 
Menschen könnten den auch mitgebraucht haben aber Giebel als Speisefisch?


----------



## rippi (23. Februar 2022)

Giebel kommen in der Ostsee vor. Vielleicht nicht so ubiquitär wie Alande, aber dennoch.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (23. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Giebel kommen in der Ostsee vor. Vielleicht nicht so ubiquitär wie Alande, aber dennoch.



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin aber weit im Osten bei Estland, wo der Salzgehalt deutlich geringer ist als bei uns.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Februar 2022)

Da haben die lieben Redaktionskollegen ihrem Jesco Peschutter aber einen schönen Streich gespielt. 

Auch ich habe einmal einen toten Karpfen in der Steinpackung der Außenseite eines Nordseedeiches gefunden. Auf der inneren Seite des Deiches lag allerdings ein größeres Süß- bzw. Brackwasserreservoir. Von daher schätze ich, dass der Fisch damals ebenfalls per Luftpost in diese für ihn eher ungewöhnliche Lage geraten ist. Vielleicht war es aber auch ein Seehund oder ausgewilderter Puma?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (23. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da haben die lieben Redaktionskollegen ihrem Jesco Peschutter aber einen schönen Streich gespielt.



Ich wusste doch, dass Elmar Elfers den dort hingelegt hat. Aber muss er immer sein Essen überall verteilen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte zu viel Kuchen dabei und mein Filetseite einfach nicht ganz geschafft


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (23. Februar 2022)

Das kleine Stückchen hätte doch noch reingepasst. Aber nett, dass Du mir was übrig gelassen hast


----------



## Timo.Keibel (23. Februar 2022)

Sieht mir auch nach Giebel aus. Sicherlich haben die Vögel den etwas zerhackt. Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass ein Fuchs oder ein anderer Räuber da auch etwas gesnackt hat.


----------



## Orothred (23. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Menschen könnten den auch mitgebraucht haben aber Giebel als Speisefisch?



Jeder Fisch schmeckt, wenn man weiß, wie man ihn zubereiten muss


----------



## Mefospezialist (23. Februar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin aber weit im Osten bei Estland, wo der Salzgehalt deutlich geringer ist als bei uns.


Ich weiß auch nicht wie so etwas geht aber ich hatte auch zwei komische Fänge in all den Jahren:

1. Habe vor Jahren mal einen dicken Flussbarsch im Fehmarnsund (Landseite) gefangen und habe auch ungläubig auf den Fisch gestarrt als der an Land kam. 
Der nahm einen Mefoblinker im flachen Wasser.
Wo der her kam und wie er das überlebt hat frage ich mich noch heute.

2. Und einen Weißfisch habe ich vor Flügge beim Brandungsangeln gefangen. Es war zwar nur der eine in den fast 30Jahren, die ich nun schon auf die Insel fahre aber es gibt so etwas durchaus.


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Februar 2022)

Nach einen Raubvogel sieht das meiner Meinung nicht aus - aber wer weiss, was ihr da für Haast-Andler noch habt.

Würde auf nen Otter tippen.


----------



## Nuesse (23. Februar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Habt Ihr andere Ideen?


Vielleicht hat Finke20 seine OCC Rute getestet .


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Februar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Gestern war ich im Raum Eckernförde an der Küste zum Meerforellenangeln. Gegen Abend habe ich einen anderen Watangler getroffen, der mich darauf aufmerksam machte, dass ein Teil einer großen Meerforelle im Spülsaum liegt. Ich bin zur beschriebenen Stelle gegangen und habe mir die Fischreste angeschaut. Eine Meerforelle war es nicht. Eher ein Teil von einem Karpfen oder Giebel. Was meint Ihr, wie dieser in die Ostsee kam? Ich vermute, dass ein Seeadler seine Beute aus einem der in der Nähe gelegenen Seen hier verlor. Habt Ihr andere Ideen? Und kann jemand den Fisch bestimmen?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Jesco
> ...


 Meeräsche


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Meeräsche


Glaube ich auch,...nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Februar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Glaube ich auch,...nobbi


Beim Fangen die Bremse auf die haben ein weiches Maul wie der Hering-
mit Brot in der Ostsee fangen  im Sommer.

Die Möwen haben  hatten Hunger.


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Februar 2022)

Fressen Seehunde / Robben den Fisch in einem Zug, oder beissen die den ihn Stücke?


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Februar 2022)

Es kommt auch viel vor-
das Schiffsschrauben sie  zerkleinern-
die schwimmen manchmal auch ganz oben.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (23. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Meeräsche


Eine Meeräsche ist es definitiv nicht lieber Nobbi. Schau Dir mal die Brust- und Rückenflosse an, dann wird es ersichtlich


----------



## Michael.S (23. Februar 2022)

Habe auch an Meeräsche gedacht aber da stimmt die Rückenflosse nicht


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Februar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325804
> 
> _Angeln auf Meeräschen ist nicht immer einfach. Dafür ist die Freude umso größer, wenn es mit dem Fang klappt_
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## Tweak (23. Februar 2022)

Ich habe selbst gesehen das an der Eckernförder Mole ein Barsch und eine Refo gefangen wurde also vielleicht könnte dieser Kandidat auch dort gelebt haben. Wäre es möglich das jemand mit (Süßwasser) Fischfetzen geangelt hat und den übrigen Rest weggeschmissen hat? Aber die Theorie mit fischfressenden Wildtieren halte ich auch am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## Minimax (23. Februar 2022)

schade, ich fande nobbi1962 Meeräschentheorie sehr elegant, Jesco Peschutter hast Du mal das Hinterland des Fundortes auf der Karte überprüft? Wenn kleine Frischgewässer nahebei sind, wird eine Verschleppung im Vogelschnabel noch wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Februar 2022)

Spannende Lektüre! Könnte man ein Buch draus machen... "*Jesco P*esch*utter* und der Fischkadaver der Verzweiflung" zum Beispiel 

Durch die Stürme der letzten Tage muss ja der Fundort nicht zwingend der "Ablageort" gewesen sein, da kann so ein Stück schon weit kommen.
Ich sehe da auch einen Giebel in dem Fischrest.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> schade, ich fande nobbi1962 Meeräschentheorie sehr elegant, Jesco Peschutter hast Du mal das Hinterland des Fundortes auf der Karte überprüft? Wenn kleine Frischgewässer nahebei sind, wird eine Verschleppung im Vogelschnabel noch wahrscheinlicher.



Im Raum Eckernförde gibt es einige Seen und Teiche. Ob da Giebel vorkommen, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ich kann es mir schon gut vorstellen.


----------



## DocDorsch (8. April 2022)

Giebel kommen in der Ostsee frei lebend vor! Alande viel häufiger aber Giebel halt eben auch... Hab ich selbst vor Rostock schon gefangen, als auch beim Tauchen gesehen. Und zu dem Zustand würde ich sagen ein Otter der gestört wurde beim fressen.


----------

